# Foreigners Allowed to Travel to Philippines 1 May 2021



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Philippines lifts entry ban on foreign nationals from May 1


MANILA — The Philippines will lift this weekend its entry ban on foreign nationals except those coming from India, Malacañang said on Friday, as the country continued to battle a surge in COVID-19 infections.




news.abs-cbn.com





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Philippines lifts entry ban on foreign nationals from May 1
> 
> 
> MANILA — The Philippines will lift this weekend its entry ban on foreign nationals except those coming from India, Malacañang said on Friday, as the country continued to battle a surge in COVID-19 infections.
> ...


Still awaiting information about the travel caps plus still no tourists.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Still awaiting information about the travel caps plus still no tourists.


Yes tourists allowed, but you need to arrange visa before travel, ie no visa on arrival.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Still awaiting information about the travel caps plus still no tourists.


The 9a is a tourist Visa and the travel caps were included in the article.

They are subject to the maximum capacity of inbound passengers (1,500 per day) at the port and date of entry
 
Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The 9a is a tourist Visa and the travel caps were included in the article.
> 
> They are subject to the maximum capacity of inbound passengers (1,500 per day) at the port and date of entry
> 
> Chuck


The 9a tourjst visa is only currently available to spouses and they must travel with there filipino partner. The pre-existing visas they are talking about are 13a SRRV etc. It covers the entry of foreign nationals not foreign tourists.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The 9a tourjst visa is only currently available to spouses and they must travel with there filipino partner. The pre-existing visas they are talking about are 13a SRRV etc. It covers the entry of foreign nationals not foreign tourists.


The following is the latest from Philippine BI and states nothing about Filipino spouse accompanying 9a Visa holder.

View attachment 99517
View attachment 99517


Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The following is the latest from Philippine BI and states nothing about Filipino spouse accompanying 9a Visa holder.
> 
> View attachment 99517
> View attachment 99517
> ...


The requirements for the 9a visa.

Original and one photocopy, Marriage Certificate from the Philippine Statistics Authority, if married in the Philippines; or Report of Marriage (ROM), if married abroad and has no PSA copy yet. Request for a Marriage Certificate at psaserbilis.com.ph
Proof of spouse's Philippine citizenship (if Philippine citizen spouse is a dual citizen, his/her RA 9225 documents must be presented)
Proof that the foreign citizen spouse and the Filipino citizen spouse are travelling together (e.g. flight itinerary); or proof that the Filipino citizen spouse is in the Philippines


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

how does a foreign national get a valid visas before entry? I have always had my passport stamped at entry. It seems they are not taking into consideration for the ones that have both there shots before entry. What a mess.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> how does a foreign national get a valid visas before entry? I have always had my passport stamped at entry. It seems they are not taking into consideration for the ones that have both there shots before entry. What a mess.
> 
> Art


You need to get the visa in you passport from your local Philippines embassy before you travel. The UK embassy currently will only do it by mail.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gard D

How do I get visas when I am in the USA? There is no local Philippines embassy here in Florida. I think the closes one is in Washington DC. You mean I would have to send my passport to them?

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Gard D
> 
> How do I get visas when I am in the USA? There is no local Philippines embassy here in Florida. I think the closes one is in Washington DC. You mean I would have to send my passport to them?
> 
> Art


Yes you send it to Wash DC.



http://www.philippinessanfrancisco.org/philippines-dc/consular-services-dc/faq-dc/#nonimmigrant



Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The requirements for the 9a visa.
> 
> Original and one photocopy, Marriage Certificate from the Philippine Statistics Authority, if married in the Philippines; or Report of Marriage (ROM), if married abroad and has no PSA copy yet. Request for a Marriage Certificate at psaserbilis.com.ph
> Proof of spouse's Philippine citizenship (if Philippine citizen spouse is a dual citizen, his/her RA 9225 documents must be presented)
> Proof that the foreign citizen spouse and the Filipino citizen spouse are travelling together (e.g. flight itinerary); or proof that the Filipino citizen spouse is in the Philippines


The Philippine Embassy in Wash DC does not have the requirements the UK Embassy has.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

While the latest info does not show a requirement to be traveling with a spouse/child Filipino citizen the 9a may not be approved if you don't have them currently in the Philippines. The Embassy will be the approval authority and will determine the requirements I would think. Will this change be beneficial to a tourist wanting to travel, probably not but it may benefit spouses/parents wanting to reunite with family in the Philippines.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tourist visa in advance of getting there, WOW! Before they always just stamped my passport for the 21 day stay when I got to the immigration office at the airport. then I would go to the immigration office later in Davao city and get it extended for a 59 day stay.. Now if I send my passport to Washington DC I have to prove income, employer onward ticket and etc. This is a nightmare to get to the Philippines. I guess they don't need the money to keep the economy going.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Tourist visa in advance of getting there, WOW! Before they always just stamped my passport for the 21 day stay when I got to the immigration office at the airport. then I would go to the immigration office later in Davao city and get it extended for a 59 day stay.. Now if I send my passport to Washington DC I have to prove income, employer onward ticket and etc. This is a nightmare to get to the Philippines. I guess they don't need the money to keep the economy going.
> 
> Art


Proof of employment does not apply to 9a if you read further down in requirements.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

HEY BIDROD ---- READ #5 BELOW

*9(A) Temporary Visitor’s Visa *


REQUIREMENTS:



Actual passport of applicant (valid at least 6 months from return date) and one (1) photocopy of the data page
Duly-accomplished Non-Immigrant Visa application form, typed or printed legibly in black or blue ink, and notarized if sent by mail
Travel Itinerary (applicant must be a holder of a roundtrip/onward flight ticket out of the Philippines)
One (1) colored photo, 2” x 2”, taken within six months before the date of application, showing a clear front view of applicant’s face, with a white background. No sleeveless attire. Blurred or low quality photos are not accepted.
Proof of Financial Capacity (photocopy of latest bank statement and an employment certificate from the employer indicating position and salary, or affidavit of support), for Tourist Visa (for pleasure only).
Letter from employer or sponsor of the trip, indicating its specific purpose or nature and length of stay (inclusive dates) in the Philippines, for Tourist Visa (for business only).
For minor visa applicants (below 18) traveling on their own, affidavit of support and guarantee from either parent, as well as photocopy of parent's bank statement.
Self-addressed return envelope, with appropriate stamps for express or priority mail with tracking numbers via US Postal Service, or with pre-paid mailing envelope from private courier of choice *(except FedEx)*, if Passport with Visa is to be mailed back.
Visa fee, according to fee schedule below (non-refundable), payable in cash or money order made payable to "Embassy of the Philippines" (or "Philippine Consulate General", if application is made at one of the Philippine Consulates General in the U.S.). *Personal checks and credit cards are not accepted. An additonal service fee of $10 per document will be charged for requests for expedited release.*

Art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Also, they are charging to get this visas stamped into the passport from Washington DC. I never paid before when coming to the Philippines. they just stamped my passport for a 21 day stay. When I went to the Davao office to get it extended then I had to pay.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> for Tourist Visa (for business only).





art1946 said:


> Also, they are charging to get this visas stamped into the passport from Washington DC. I never paid before when coming to the Philippines. they just stamped my passport for a 21 day stay. When I went to the Davao office to get it extended then I had to pay.
> 
> Art


You need to show financial capacity....if employed show that if retired show the income from that. You are applying for a Visa in advance versus the Visa on arrival you previously got so it is a different procedure plus the Visa in advance is for 59 days not 30 days which the Visa on arrival was. Don't know when you last came to the country but the time frame has been 30 days not 21 days since about 2010. My feeling is unless you have family in the Philippines at this time a 9a is not going ro be approved just to visit as a tourist at this time.

Chuck


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Its something that " looks like" a big announcement but its nothing more than the situation was in April 1-14 before we had MECQW NCR BUbble Pro Plus for 14 days. Now they have reverted to the same conditions as early April. 1500 pax arriving isnt a great deal and you do know that is you number 1500 and a Filipino is 1501.... your places will be switched. Priorities for their own nationals apply. 
Re SRRV... its not anything that wasnt in place previuosly... no exit no re entry then no travelling. And exit re entry approvals are as rare at moment as hens teeth. sayang....


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck

Oh I didn't know the advance visas approval was for 59 days. That is the reason for the charge. That makes sense now. I left in 2012 . I lived in Tagum City just outside of Davao city. I am going to check my passport. I thought it was for 21 days. Then I went to Davao City to get it extended for the 59 days more. that put me almost 3 months of approval.

i checked my passport and I arrived June 28, 2011 and and had to depart Jul 19, 2011. that is 21 days without my 59 day extension. I stayed there until 2012 and then left. I had to do a couple extensions.

They must have changed the days after I left from 21 to 30 days for visas.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> Oh I didn't know the advance visas approval was for 59 days. That is the reason for the charge. That makes sense now. I left in 2012 . I lived in Tagum City just outside of Davao city. I am going to check my passport. I thought it was for 21 days. Then I went to Davao City to get it extended for the 59 days more. that put me almost 3 months of approval.
> 
> ...


It was the case that the 59 day visa from the embassy was slightly cheaper than in country extension.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> Oh I didn't know the advance visas approval was for 59 days. That is the reason for the charge. That makes sense now. I left in 2012 . I lived in Tagum City just outside of Davao city. I am going to check my passport. I thought it was for 21 days. Then I went to Davao City to get it extended for the 59 days more. that put me almost 3 months of approval.
> 
> ...


On July 1, 2013, the Bureau of Immigration began implementing an extended visa waiver for covered nationals from 21 to 30 days. I was incorrect with the 2010 year.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> Oh I didn't know the advance visas approval was for 59 days. That is the reason for the charge. That makes sense now. I left in 2012 . I lived in Tagum City just outside of Davao city. I am going to check my passport. I thought it was for 21 days. Then I went to Davao City to get it extended for the 59 days more. that put me almost 3 months of approval.
> 
> ...


Art, I always got my 59 day visa in advance through my local Philippine Consulate or Embassy and when I was stateside I worked my 13a paper work all through the mail system, I had to pay for the overnight or Federal Express service but it was worth it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I thought a tourist had to leave and return after a year and start over again for a maximum of 3 years.Has things changed again? When I was there living in 2011 I stayed for 8 months with no problem. Just had to extend my visa. A retirement visa requires a tourist to deposit $10,000 into an approved account if they have a monthly retirement of at least $800. I get $1600 a month in SS benefits. 

I wonder if they will go back to the norm after the virus has been contained? It was nice getting the passport stamped for 21 days at entry. then a tourist had time to extend the 59 day visa. Can a person extend the 3 years all at once or has this been discontinued?

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> I thought a tourist had to leave and return after a year and start over again for a maximum of 3 years.Has things changed again? When I was there living in 2011 I stayed for 8 months with no problem. Just had to extend my visa. A retirement visa requires a tourist to deposit $10,000 into an approved account if they have a monthly retirement of at least $800. I get $1600 a month in SS benefits.
> 
> I wonder if they will go back to the norm after the virus has been contained? It was nice getting the passport stamped for 21 days at entry. then a tourist had time to extend the 59 day visa. Can a person extend the 3 years all at once or has this been discontinued?
> 
> art


 A 9a(tourist) can extend for a total of 36 months before leaving and then return and do it over again and again. Extensions can be in 1 or 2 month increments and some offices can issue 6 months. SRRV({retirement) has different cost for the different categories cheapest being $1500 deposit for Mil Vets,


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the tickets and quarantine hotel is booked. Sorting out the hotel was like drawing teeth, why does it have to be so hard. The only way seems to be by going direct to there website (facebook). Anyway on Emirates into Clark leaving 29th May.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

So, I guess the Philippines is not stamping the passport with the 30 day visa at port of entry? That means the 59 day visa is the only one to get and then keep extending it for 3 years. 

Art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary

This way we get screwed out of the 30 day free stamp. Always before I got a automatic stamp in my passport upon entry. then I would pay to extend it for 59 days each time.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey gary
> 
> This way we get screwed out of the 30 day free stamp. Always before I got a automatic stamp in my passport upon entry. then I would pay to extend it for 59 days each time.
> 
> art


While you say you get screwed out of 30 days free, you actually pay less for the 59 days! Visa waiver(30 days free) for 59 days cost php 3030($62) while Visa in advance cost $30. Which is cheaper?

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I would simply be happy that borders appear to be opening art. We tend to get screwed here from time to time and I know screwing happens in all countries in one or many forms. Get your visa, get back here and enjoy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

I didn't know the visa was cheaper in advance. Yeah I agree we get screwed in a lot of countries. Even here in the USA. hahahaha

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am not sure when i will be able to come back. I hope the Philippines opens things back up soon.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

More confusing info:

02 May 2021
PRESS RELEASE

Foreign tourists still banned from PH, BI reminds public

The Bureau of Immigration (BI) reminded the public that foreign tourists are still banned from entering the Philippines despite the lifting of certain travel restrictions that took effect Saturday.

In a statement, BI Commissioner Jaime Morente stressed that only foreigners with valid and existing visas are currently allowed to enter the country.

“Foreign tourists are still prohibited from entering the country and said restriction remains effective until it is lifted by the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID) ” Morente said.

He explained that the country only reverted to implementing the travel international guidelines that existed prior to March 22 when the government reimposed a ban on the entry of all foreigners due to recent spike in COVID-19 cases in the country.

“The recent easing of travel restrictions applies only to those aliens who were allowed to come here before March 22 and they should have valid and existing visas at the time of their arrival in our ports of entry,” the BI chief added.

The BI earlier announced that starting May 1 aliens with existing immigrant and non-immigrant visas may again enter the country.

Exempted from the visa requirement are the foreign spouse and children of Balikbayans or returning Filipinos and former Filipinos who are travelling with the latter.

Foreigners who are holders of valid and existing Special Resident and Retirees Visa (SRRV) or Section 9(a) temporary visitors’ visas may be allowed entry, provided they present an entry exemption document from the Department of Foreign Affairs upon arrival.

Execept for foreign diplomats and members of international organizations, all foreign travelers are required to present a pre-booked accommodation for at least seven nights in an accredited quarantine hotel of facility where they will be tested for COVID-19 on the sixth day from date of their arrival.

The BI also emphasied that following the IATF-MEID, travellers who came from India or have a travel history to India within the last 14 days preceding their arrival are banned from entering the country until May 14. 
See Less

Chuck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Until now I've generally used the Balikbayan to gain entry and extended in 6 month increments as needed. Glad to see the Balikbayan re-introduced.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

if I had the SSRV then I need a special entry document. What is that and how does a person get one before coming there?

Great information chuck.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> if I had the SSRV then I need a special entry document. What is that and how does a person get one before coming there?
> 
> Great information chuck.
> 
> art








Philippine Retirement Authority







pra.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's great news that the PRA have opened up the SRRV program again for the over 50's, common sense won the day.

art, as for getting a retirement visa (SRRV) it has to be done in country, tourist, Balakbayan, marriage visa (13a), SIRV, already accomplished and from memory Manila and Cebu process this visa, others can let us know of other offices processing this visa.
Chuck (above) posted the link and needs to be reviewed and digested, lots of paperwork involved.
Only a suggestion but if you are keen to come back to PH. why not contact the Philippines consulate in the States and see what's required and go from there. Let us know what you discover.
Good luck and happy hunting.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve

the only one here i think is in Washington DC for East coast. I will contact them and see what they say. Will post what I find out.

thanks

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I received this message from the embassy in Washington DC today about the SRRV visa.


Issuance of SRRV visa is now suspended.

Please be informed that entry of foreign nationals/tourists remains suspended. Only foreign spouses of Filipino nationals or parents of minor Filipino nationals (17 yrs and below) are exempted from the travel ban and will need to apply for a visa to travel to the Philippines at this time.





Visa Section
Embassy of the Republic of the Philippines
Washington DC, USA




It seems no tourist are allowed into the Philippines at this time. they did not say when tourist will be allowed back into the country.

Art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

art1946 said:


> It seems no tourist are allowed into the Philippines at this time. they did not say when tourist will be allowed back into the country.


I was looking for the government post I saw on Facebook, but cannot find it. They posted to clarify the point that opening the entry to foreigners did not include tourists yet. 
There seemed to be some misunderstanding of their terribly worded press release... 😎


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Ment this?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I received this message from the embassy in Washington DC today about the SRRV visa.
> 
> 
> Issuance of SRRV visa is now suspended.
> ...


As of the date of the email that is strictly true, the suspension is not lifted until the 5th May.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What I understand is the embassy like here in the states won't give an SRRV visa. So that means unless an expat had one at an earlier time then we are out of luck right now.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> What I understand is the embassy like here in the states won't give an SRRV visa. So that means unless an expat had one at an earlier time then we are out of luck right now.
> 
> art


Neither the Embassy or Bureau of Immigration will give the SRRV! It is handled by PRA and currently is suspended.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art, the SRRV is only issued in country (Philippines) by the PRA in conjunction with immi once they process the paperwork, lots and lots.
Many applying for this visa come in on a tourist visa, extend to 59 days as the PRA take and hold your passport with your paperwork for the duration of the process.

From what I have read even those that currently hold a valid Retirement Visa that are out of the Philippines have not been able to return over the last 12 months, perhaps a more learned member can clarify if I'm off track here.

Let's hope they reopen the tourism borders soon art as I'm sure there are plenty trying to get back.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

thanks for the info. I hope they open the borders soon also for the expats. I have read that a lot have been stopped from returning. they got caught in a limbo when the Philippines stopped them returning after the pandemic started.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We all hope borders open soon art, that will come when people start thinking and act appropriately. Border closers were world wide and though I got back into PH. by the skin of my teeth sometimes I wonder if I wasn't better off staying/returning to Australia, work, more relaxed lockdowns especially in Queensland where I'm from but away from my better half, house there, cheap living and boredom. Happy enough here to date.
I think all of us here can count our lucky/planned stars that we are here today discussing the issues and not a casualty of this current pandemic.
Chin up art, you will be back soon enough and in the meantime think, plan then execute when the borders reopen. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

You might have been better off in Queensland. I find it very disheartening that the officials in the Philippines do whatever they want to do about the pandemic. They do things there that won't fly in other countries, especially the USA. I can understand they try doing their best there, but it doesn't seem to work. I hope they can open the borders back up soon. I want to come back again. Most the states here have opened back up again. I know in Florida where I live at the governor has taken the mandate away for the mask. CDC is now saying if a person has both shots there are over 95% protected from getting the virus and passing it on to others.


Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> You might have been better off in Queensland. I find it very disheartening that the officials in the Philippines do whatever they want to do about the pandemic. They do things there that won't fly in other countries, especially the USA. I can understand they try doing their best there, but it doesn't seem to work. I hope they can open the borders back up soon. I want to come back again. Most the states here have opened back up again. I know in Florida where I live at the governor has taken the mandate away for the mask. CDC is now saying if a person has both shots there are over 95% protected from getting the virus and passing it on to others.
> 
> ...


Maybe since you don't live here you have a hard time understanding the situation. Policies/rules here are not followed by most. So that is a major part of the problem in controlling the spread of COVID, I see the same lack of following the protocols to control the spread in my area as Steve does in his. Comparing here to USA or other advanced countries is like comparing apples and oranges.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> You might have been better off in Queensland. I find it very disheartening that the officials in the Philippines do whatever they want to do about the pandemic. They do things there that won't fly in other countries, especially the USA. I can understand they try doing their best there, but it doesn't seem to work. I hope they can open the borders back up soon. I want to come back again. Most the states here have opened back up again. I know in Florida where I live at the governor has taken the mandate away for the mask. CDC is now saying if a person has both shots there are over 95% protected from getting the virus and passing it on to others.
> 
> ...


Firstly art, I concur with Chuck, apples and oranges, first world (apparently) V 3rd world developing nation. While I'm not happy with the cr#p that goes on here and while yes in reality I would be far safer living in QLD Australia,,,, if I could get back there, nope happy here with the better half sitting on the beach and no ****s bothering us. BTW look at the C-19 control there, your own country, somewhat sad and perhaps a leftover legacy? My out of pockets would be 4+ times more than living as a hermit in PH. doing what we want. Sad really as me back in Oz would mean more work to simply pay/justify for me living in Oz, two houses etc. Philippines = cheap. OMO but I see why you want to get out of Florida. 

Look at the stupid it will go away figures sprouted by some, who is paying the price? The people. Now? Florida: 1,656 deaths per million. (population, Florida) Philippines @ 5 times the population of Florida = 162 per million. No wonder you want to get out of there compared to the likes of Australia with 35 deaths per million or Vietnam with 0.4.

Said it before "stupid is as stupid does" and while yes here in PH. there are plenty of stupid people the numbers have to speak for themselves and praising a previous government for their achievements and failings no matter the politics? The numbers are obvious and a reality, live with it as we do here. 
Far better off here weathering the storm as opposed to lies coming out of some countries and conspiracy theories from plenty.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Steve,

I see so many different guidelines that is used in different countries. It is hard to say who is right or who is wrong. I think for the most part several countries are doing their best to achieve a goal that will work. We haven't had such an illness for 100 years. Plus we can't even compare the sickness back in 1917 to the one we have today. One thing I do believe in is the shot. If all would get the vaccine shot we can control the virus. I have both my shots. 

I am coming back whenever the Philippines opens up the borders again for tourist visa.

art


----------

